# TD Jakes New Movie



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2012)

Thought I'd share it here for those who don't know about it.

Has anyone heard about this new TD Jakes movie? It will be released at select AMC Theaters on April 13th.

*The Ames' seem to have built the perfect life until  their six year old daughter is kidnapped; over the course of seven days  they begin to uncover secrets about their past that could rip their  marriage and lives apart.* 






*Director: Neema Barnette*


*Writer: Cory Tynan*


*Stars: Blair Underwood, Sharon Leal, Nicole Beharie, Clyde Jones, Pam Grier, Jaqueline Fleming, T.D. Jakes, Nicoye Banks, Reed R. McCants, Zoe Carter, Samantha Beaulieu*


*TRAILER* 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thought I'd share it here for those who don't know about it.
> 
> Has anyone heard about this new TD Jakes movie? It will be released at select AMC Theaters on April 13th.
> 
> ...



Wow!   I love the end of the trailer when she looks up and prays... 

_"God where are you?"_

Thanks for sharing this.  It looks powerful.   Sharon Leal is one of my favorite Black actresses and I'm happy to see her in this type of role.   

Is that Pam Grier?   She' baaaadddddddddd... Girl don't play.   

I'll be glad when it's on DVD, that's when I'll be able to see it.   I just cannot handle movie theaters.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Wow!   I love the end of the trailer when she looks up and prays...
> 
> _"God where are you?"_
> 
> ...


It really does look like a great movie.  Yes, that's Pam Grier and she looks like she is gonna have a huge part in this movie.

I try to go to the movies when Bishop TD Jakes or Tyler Perry come out with a movie because it helps them so that they could continue making more films and it gives black actors/actresses work that they wouldn't ordinarily get from mainstream hollywood.  But, I totally understand.  When it comes out on dvd, I will purchase it too!


----------



## amwcah (Feb 20, 2012)

TP is coming out with a movie this Friday.  The TD Jakes movie is in select theaters, so it may not even come to my area.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It really does look like a great movie.  Yes, that's Pam Grier and she looks like she is gonna have a huge part in this movie.
> 
> I try to go to the movies when Bishop TD Jakes or Tyler Perry come out with a movie because it helps them so that they could continue making more films and it gives black actors/actresses work that they wouldn't ordinarily get from mainstream hollywood.  But, I totally understand.  When it comes out on dvd, I will purchase it too!



  They truly do need our support and they are among the few who invest in Black artists.   I totally agree with you about the support in the cimemas.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2012)

amwcah said:


> TP is coming out with a movie this Friday.  The TD Jakes movie is in select theaters, so it may not even come to my area.



  "Mr. Deeds"...  

I'll wait for the dvd for this one as well.  However I'm cheering for those who attend the cinemas.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2012)

amwcah said:


> TP is coming out with a movie this Friday.  The TD Jakes movie is in select theaters, so it may not even come to my area.


I hope it comes out in my area...I have to take a look to see.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> They truly do need our support and they are among the few who invest in Black artists.   I totally agree with you about the support in the cimemas.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmmm looks interesting..suspenseful

I seen TD Jakes other movie "Woman thou are loosed" the one that came out several years ago. It was little too much for me. I am a whimp when it comes to movies, if a movie is too "deep" , it turns me off . lol.  Like the ones Tyler Perry produced "Precious" and "Colored Girls". ohhh lawd its was waaayyy too much for me. . I felt like I had to get in prayer after those. Precious I couldnt watch the whole thing.   


But I may check this out. Does it say it have profanity?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 21, 2012)

acutally I enjoyed the first one I was just a disappointed in the ending, it gave no hope imo...






Alicialynn86 said:


> Hmmm looks interesting..suspenseful
> 
> I seen TD Jakes other movie "Woman thou are loosed" the one that came out several years ago. It was little too much for me. I am a whimp when it comes to movies, if a movie is too "deep" , it turns me off . lol. Like the ones Tyler Perry produced "Precious" and "Colored Girls". ohhh lawd its was waaayyy too much for me. . I felt like I had to get in prayer after those. Precious I couldnt watch the whole thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Feb 21, 2012)

Went on a "date" with the boys at the movies this weekend and I'd noticed that Mr. Deeds poster... had to ask myself when did Tyler Perry had a movie coming out?   He spits movies out... lol





Shimmie said:


> "Mr. Deeds"...
> 
> I'll wait for the dvd for this one as well.  However I'm cheering for those who attend the cinemas.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> acutally I enjoyed the first one I was just a disappointed in the ending, it gave no hope imo...



I was disappointed with the end as well.  Kimberly Elyesse (sp?) is such an excellent actress.   She was doing so well and then she had that 'flashback' ...

However, I blame her mother for staying with that man and 'allowing' that abuse to happen to her child.    

Yeah.. he got saved at the end but...  

The girl's life was destroyed by her mother's blindness and stupidity of staying with a man whom she knew was no good and was abusing her daughter.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Laela said:


> Went on a "date" with the boys at the movies this weekend and I'd noticed that Mr. Deeds poster... had to ask myself when did Tyler Perry had a movie coming out?   He spits movies out... lol



  He sure does 'spit' them out.  I truly believe that God is honouring Tyler's 'giving', cause this man loves to 'tithe'.  He makes it plain that he loves honouring the Church with his finances.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe TD Jakes wanted to show that you can get saved but you still have to reap what you've sown ...

sadly the whole mother not believing the daughter is a common scenario...




Shimmie said:


> I was disappointed with the end as well. Kimberly Elyesse (sp?) is such an excellent actress. She was doing so well and then she had that 'flashback' ...
> 
> However, I blame her mother for staying with that man and 'allowing' that abuse to happen to her child.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Maybe TD Jakes wanted to show that you can get saved but you still have to reap what you've sown ...
> 
> sadly the whole mother not believing the daughter is a common scenario...



Yes... I agree with your theory, it makes perfect sense.   I just wish that the 'girl' (Kimberly's role) didn't have to pay 'again', I mean she suffered enough from her childhood.  

Jakes' other movie, had another disappointed ending.   The one with Morris Chestnut and 'Taraji' (sp?)...

I mean, why did that precious little boy have to die?  He was a 'Good Kid' who harmed no one.   'Taraji' was full of so much attitude and mean spirited as well as her mother (Jennifer _______ ????  trying to remember the actress who played the mother in both of Jakes' movies.  

I love Jakes' for making movies that speak of Christians.   I will 'always' support him.   I just can't handle how he's killing off the innocent folks....     Where's the mercy?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 21, 2012)

its just a movie sis. I can tell you one of those people that be in deep mediation after the movie ends , just thinking about the characters 

But I did like the one with Morris Chestnut. It showed the reality of marriage and how Tariji (sp) mother raised affected her view on marriage.(Which is such a common problem today with marriages) But it was sad when the little boy died,I dont see how that had anything to do with the plot. It was just so random. But it was probably was a good, caused Morris to focus on the his wife. 


But the Td Jakes movie was so depressing, woman thou art loosed. I like movies to end with a good ending .. if not I feel like I wasted 2 hrs 

You know what movie I wished would have ended differently? Diary of a mad black woman. I kinda wanted her to go back to her husband 




Shimmie said:


> . *I just can't handle how he's killing off the innocent folks*....  Where's the mercy?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> its just a movie sis. I can tell you one of those people that be in deep mediation after the movie ends , just thinking about the characters
> 
> But I did like the one with Morris Chestnut. It showed the reality of marriage and how Tariji (sp) mother raised affected her view on marriage.(Which is such a common problem today with marriages) But it was sad when the little boy died,I dont see how that had anything to do with the plot. It was just so random. But it was probably was a good, caused Morris to focus on the his wife.
> 
> ...



   Yes, you have me on that one... I do 'think' about movie endings, especially if they don't end the way I think they should.    

I agree that the little boy's death really had nothing to do with the plot; and Morris Chestnut didn't need that to go back to big head 'Taraji' (sp?).   

Oh!!!  It was "Jennifer Lewis who played the mother is both movies (Kimberly Elyess's mother in Thou art loosed' and Taraji's mother in the Morris Chestnut movie).   I like Jennifer Lewis... she also played Whitney's Houston's mother in The Preacher's Wife... THAT movie I LOVED!  

In "Diary of a Mad Black Woman", 'the character 'Charles' did not deserve to have Kimberly back as his wife.  He was too trifflend (sp?)  ...  (" Side Note:  I cannot spell today... ).   How do you spell 'Trifle lend'  ????  

Anyhoo, 'Charles' in Diary messed up and those wrinkles could not be ironed out.   Okay... so he was sorry and he got saved.  Let him have Jesus and let Kimberly have both Jesus and the man who really loves her.     I mean, the new man (Orlando) told her that all she had to do was just 'Wake Up' in the morning and that he'd take care of the rest..."        

The character 'Charles' couldn't/wouldn't give her that.   No... he had to go and drag her out the door, screaming and crying...kicking her out of HER house, for a light-skin -ded' woman.   Uh uh.... No... Charles was a done deal.  Let him have Jesus and be happy that Jesus didn't throw him out.  

Ummmm, Alicialynn86 .... you were right about me and these movies.  

*"Orlando... Orlando... "Ask me again,  Ask me again,  I love you, Ask me again... "  *

Bye Charles...   

:blush3:      :blush3:


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess Charles looked like he really repented, so I was like give him another shot 

oh and its "trifling", I think.


Orlando was so "chessy" to me I guess.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2012)

TD Jakes movies hit home for many people because most of his endings are just like many endings in real life....doesn't end well. I'm sure he deals with these issues throughout his ministry.  I for one appreciate the fact that he doesn't sugar coat the movie by adding the happy ending in his movies all the time.  The only happy ending we will truly have is when we finally be with the Lord for eternity.  

Of course I know you ladies know that, but since we are talking about these movies (which I'm glad we are discussing them...I love discussing deep movies) I believe that we should recognize why he is ending his movies this way and not the way of the norm.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I guess Charles looked like he really repented, so I was like give him another shot
> 
> oh and its "trifling", I think.
> 
> ...



Orlando was 'baby swiss' cheese with butter sweet crackers.  

I'm not going back to a man who 'hit' me.    It's over.  He can get saved like celery in aluminum foil, and still be sweet and crispy, but I'm not going back.  I'm just not...    I'll take the cheese over a slap in the face anyday.   

 You have a 'good heart' Alicia... I'm not there and don't want to be.  Yet I support and admire the women who can discern the new man and give him another chance.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> TD Jakes movies hit home for many people because most of his endings are just like many endings in real life....doesn't end well. I'm sure he deals with these issues throughout his ministry.  I for one appreciate the fact that he doesn't sugar coat the movie by adding the happy ending in his movies all the time.  The only happy ending we will truly have is when we finally be with the Lord for eternity.
> 
> Of course I know you ladies know that, but since we are talking about these movies (which I'm glad we are discussing them...I love discussing deep movies) I believe that we should recognize why he is ending his movies this way and not the way of the norm.



Sis, why do you think the little boy "Bryson" had to die in the Taraji / Chestnut movie?  He was a good kid; it just doesn't make sense to me.  

You know I 'listen' to you... so I'm open to 'wisdom and understanding'.   I just never 'accepted' that part of the movie.   

I'm also apologize for hijacking...    I sincerely mean this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, why do you think the little boy "Bryson" had to die in the Taraji / Chestnut movie?  He was a good kid; it just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> You know I 'listen' to you... so I'm open to 'wisdom and understanding'.   I just never 'accepted' that part of the movie.
> 
> I'm also apologize for hijacking...    I sincerely mean this.


You know you are not hijacking this thread...I'm happy you are asking me. 

I don't know why he had to die in the movie, but good kids do die everyday and we don't know why its allowed, you know?

I think that Bishop Jakes brings the messages of hope, but of reality too.  I think he helps us to realize that there are always things that will happen to us and yet, we must trust the Father in all of it.

I remembered when my sister passed away.  She served the Lord, she was such a sweet, humble, passionate person.  We prayed and prayed and believed that the Lord was going to deliver her from that thing....yet, He allowed her to go home.  I was devastated.  I questioned why.  I was so hurt....she wasn't only my sister....she was my friend.  In addition to all of that, my best friend died the same day my sister died and I didn't know what to do.  I felt like I didn't pray hard enough, or that I did something that didn't please the Lord...I mean, all sorts of things ran through my head and my heart.

But GOD!

He brought me through it all and over the years I realized that He allowed it so that I could help others who have experienced this over the years as well.

Sometimes we don't know why....but, we will in the end.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know you are not hijacking this thread...I'm happy you are asking me.
> 
> I don't know why he had to die in the movie, but good kids do die everyday and we don't know why its allowed, you know?
> 
> ...



Praise God... you're right, Sis.      I guess I've gotten used to movies as being an 'escape' from certain things in life, if only for the 2 hours of the movies' span.   

In a movie, we 'get' to write the script, in life, it's God or man's error due to disobedience.  

This will bless you... While reading your post, I could clearly hear the song, 


"Through it all... through it all, I've learned to trust in Jesus, I've learned to trust in God... Through it all, through it all, I learned to put my faith in God...  

I'm so sorry about your sister and best friend...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Praise God... you're right, Sis.      I guess I've gotten used to movies as being an 'escape' from certain things in life, if only for the 2 hours of the movies' span.
> 
> In a movie, we 'get' to write the script, in life, it's God or man's error due to disobedience.
> 
> ...


Me too, sis...I use to feel the same way about why the movie had to end this way, etc., but I had to really ask myself 'why?' 

Thank you....I miss her everyday.  She was only 32.  My bestfriend was older, but I miss her as well.

I think that's why I am so passionate about the people that come into my life, whether face to face or on the internet.  I care so much about people...it's my life's work!

Love you, sis!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Me too, sis...I use to feel the same way about why the movie had to end this way, etc., but I had to really ask myself 'why?'
> 
> Thank you....I miss her everyday.  She was only 32.  My bestfriend was older, but I miss her as well.
> 
> ...



You too, Precious Wavy, I love you and Pastor 'A'... for always...


----------



## Laela (Feb 21, 2012)

I knew you'd lost your mom and best friend... didn't know about your sister!  Thank God for the Grace He's given to you, to be a living testimony to others. 



Nice & Wavy said:


> Me too, sis...I use to feel the same way about why the movie had to end this way, etc., but I had to really ask myself 'why?'
> 
> Thank you....I miss her everyday.  She was only 32.  My bestfriend was older, but I miss her as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2012)

Laela said:


> I knew you'd lost your mom and best friend... didn't know about your sister!  Thank God for the Grace He's given to you, to be a living testimony to others.


Laela...I've lost so many people in my life that was close to me.  God's Grace is surely sufficient for in my weakness, He is made strong!  He covers me and comforts me through it all.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2012)

Laela said:


> I knew you'd lost your mom and best friend... didn't know about your sister!  Thank God for the Grace He's given to you, to be a living testimony to others.



Amen, Laela Rose.... :Rose:   

You both love people / humanity all the more.   

I'm busy knocking out ex-husbands...


----------



## FriscoGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share it here for those who don't know about it.
> 
> Has anyone heard about this new TD Jakes movie? It will be released at select AMC Theaters on April 13th.
> 
> ...



Thanks for pulling my posting out of the Entertainment Forum.... It got no love over there!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2012)

FriscoGirl said:


> Thanks for pulling my posting out of the Entertainment Forum.... It got no love over there!


You are more than welcome.....I knew it would get love here


----------

